# Pork Loin Chops with Rev. Marvins Original Sauce



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2005)

All I can say is yum, yum, yum!!!!  I just did my first cook using Reverend Marvins Original Gourmet Sauce and WOW!!!!  The stuff is the best!  I cooked 4 about 1 1/2 cut chops seasoned with S&P and basted twice on each side with the Rev's Sauce.  Also grill, zucchini, asparagus, bermuda onions and yeast rolled with butter garlic and oregano! 

_*Here's*_ some pics!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2005)

Larry I can't wait till you post some pics of one one of your bad cooks... :-X 


I love vegetables on the grill, but I do my zucchs/squash a little thinner.

I also love the Rev's sauce on pork chops....I think that's my favorite way of using that sauce.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry I can't wait till you post some pics of one one of your bad cooks... :-X
> 
> 
> I love vegetables on the grill, but I do my zucchs/squash a little thinner.
> ...



Cappy I intentionally leave the pic's of the bad cooks out!!!  I have more bad ones than good ones!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks great Larry ! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 5, 2005)

WOW Larry...everything looks so good...I love veggies on the grill too!!


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 5, 2005)

Another great meal turned out by the Wolfe!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2gmuv5k2]Larry I can't wait till you post some pics of one one of your bad cooks... :-X
> 
> 
> I love vegetables on the grill, but I do my zucchs/squash a little thinner.
> ...



Cappy I intentionally leave the pic's of the bad cooks out!!!  I have more bad ones than good ones![/quote:2gmuv5k2]

Larry, I would find that hard to believe! The pics look great, making my mouth water!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":geeha3wq][quote="Captain Morgan":geeha3wq]Larry I can't wait till you post some pics of one one of your bad cooks... :-X
> 
> 
> I love vegetables on the grill, but I do my zucchs/squash a little thinner.
> ...



Cappy I intentionally leave the pic's of the bad cooks out!!!  I have more bad ones than good ones![/quote:geeha3wq]

Larry, I would find that hard to believe! The pics look great, making my mouth water![/quote:geeha3wq]

Aww shucks Nick, you're too kind!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2005)

Steve Z said:
			
		

> Damn Larry that looks real good =P~  Did you have any leftovers?


  Just a couple pieces of zucchini!!  I'll have to invite you over next time!!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 6, 2005)

Pics look great, Larry. Couldn't have done those chops any better myself. Gotta love those veggies on the grill.


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Steve Z":7wgmq9ob]Damn Larry that looks real good =P~  Did you have any leftovers?


  Just a couple pieces of zucchini!!  I'll have to invite you over next time!![/quote:7wgmq9ob]

 :-(  :dunno:  :-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2o9cmtmm][quote="Steve Z":2o9cmtmm]Damn Larry that looks real good =P~  Did you have any leftovers?


  Just a couple pieces of zucchini!!  I'll have to invite you over next time!![/quote:2o9cmtmm]

 :-(  :dunno:  :-([/quote:2o9cmtmm]

You too Finney, sorry!


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2005)

Sweet.  I even come with my own Rev Marvin's.  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Sweet.  I even come with my own Rev Marvin's.  :!:



Good!  That way I can save mine!!!


----------

